# Artanium icc profile no good



## ukshirtguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Firstly I would like to say what a great forum this is !

And now on to my strange problem,

I have an epson d88 with the Artanium bulk ink system and even if I follow Tropical Graphics proceedures exactly as stated for Photoshop I cannot get the same results as I do from windows picture and fax viewer and ms publisher ?

Also, when I use windows picture software and publisher I dont use the artanium profile at all and set the epson to print on plain paper / best photo / vivid, and the results are far better than the suggested photoshop setup.

Can anyone tell me why on earth this should work ?

I have lots to ask about t shirt printing and will be making several posts today.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

ukshirtguy said:


> I have an epson d88 with the Artanium bulk ink system and even if I follow Tropical Graphics proceedures exactly as stated for Photoshop I cannot get the same results as I do from windows picture and fax viewer and ms publisher ?
> 
> Also, when I use windows picture software and publisher I dont use the artanium profile at all and set the epson to print on plain paper / best photo / vivid, and the results are far better than the suggested photoshop setup.


Mick, welcome to the forum.

I have been kicking around color profiles for my Epson 1280. I use a Macintosh with Photoshop and Illustrator CS. I get different results with each program. Some brands of transfer paper work very well, others can't handle the amount of ink that is output and it puddles on the transfer.
Have you tried the profiles from epson that come with the printer? Start with the one labeled 360dpi.

Can you describe the differences in the photo's?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mick,

Are you talking about the colors on the paper or after they are transfered to a dye sub ready product? The only reason why I am asking, is the dye sub ink is an encapsulated ink. So, it looks very dull on the paper until it is heated up and cured to the item. Most of the time, the Epson driver does not do a good job for dye sub.

Becasue the dye sub ink and imprintables are pretty expensive (compared to other blank imprintables), I would personally get on the phone with the person/company that sold you the ink and have them walk you through the process. I know here in the U.S. if you call Sawgrass and used the SubliJet IQ inks, then they will refund you some of your ink cost under their warranty program. I just feel that if someone is going to sell you a product, they should stand by it and teach you how to use it properly. If they can't, I would ask for the money back and go with another company that will teach you. 

I hope you find the solution to your problem. Best of luck.


----------

